# 1080p Tv Best under £300?



## rizla1 (Sep 6, 2012)

I am confused with the mass of different choices I havent looked for a tv in about 5 years,
and could do with some advice built in dvd freeview etc would be nice to have
Also would led or plasma be better?


----------



## patrico (Sep 6, 2012)

hey, it depends how big ya want it, also freeview only counts if you dont have cable or sky
and id say plasma def no

led is the newest tv tech out and is also thinner than lcd but slightly more expensive
lcd is much better than plasma, so for me its lcd or led, whats your price range and size preference?


----------



## Soup (Sep 6, 2012)

I don't know what your summers are like but I can tell you from experience that a big lcd can heat a room. If that's a concern, I'd go with an led.


----------



## rizla1 (Sep 6, 2012)

£300 at the most and preferably 40-42" or 37" if it has to be maybe a 32"
I was thinking the same it will be for my mother and she watches sky and movies,
also usb support


----------



## patrico (Sep 6, 2012)

what about something like this and there should be a currys near you
it has freeview usb 4 hdmi and a pc input not too bad but its 30 quid more than you wanna spend

http://www.currys.co.uk/gbuk/toshiba-40bv702b-full-hd-40-lcd-tv-12311846-pdt.html

or here it is for cheaper  299quid

http://www.directtvs.co.uk/Toshiba_40BV702B_40_Inch_freeview_LED_TV_40BV702B/version.asp


----------



## Frederik S (Sep 10, 2012)

I would consider buying a used plasma or quality LCD TV instead of a new so so one. In Denmark you can get 2nd generation 1080p plasmas for around that price.


----------



## puma99dk| (Sep 10, 2012)

Frederik S said:


> I would consider buying a used plasma or quality LCD TV instead of a new so so one. In Denmark you can get 2nd generation 1080p plasmas for around that price.



Plasma isn't as good as LED's plus they consume a lot of power.

i would instead go with a good LED with the features u need.


----------



## Frederik S (Sep 10, 2012)

Plasma TV's image quality is much better than that of LCD and LED back lighted LCDs. They do consume more power but they are also quite a bit cheaper to begin with so over the course of the TV's lifespan they are probably about the same, but you would have enjoyed a better viewing experience for the duration.


----------

